# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Rough Surface on Printings

## Solidabble

Does anyone know what would cause me to have rough surfaces on items I am printing on my SD2?  I can't seem to figure it out, but it definitely doesn't seem like it should be this way....

----------


## DrLuigi

Well its hard for us to know whats wrong if we only have text saying you seem to have rough surfaces.

Make a Photo and perhaps any mod you have done, the speeds and temprature, what plastic you are printing.

----------


## Mcbride19

Same for me,  a photo is better than words  :Wink:

----------


## Solidabble

Ok, I'll have to try and get one.  It is actually my buddies printer.  I'll get a photo next time I'm over there.

----------

